# Update for asking for prayers



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

My husband, Orren, is on two high-powered antibiotics and they hope to get an MRI of his foot tomorrow. That will help determine if the infection is in the bone, which would mean amputation, possibly up to below the knee. He feels so blessed when I tell him that KP folks from around the world are praying for him. Please send big time prayers for the antibiotics to be enough for his healing! Thank you all for your love and support.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying for your husband. Please keep us posted in the progress.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your husband. May God strengthen him and give him encouragement for a speedy healing and recovery!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Once again tell your husband we have his back with prayers and good wishes.


----------



## ponycatt (Nov 12, 2015)

Wishing you both the very best outcome


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I am praying the Good Lord will help Orren to a full recovery.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Antibodies? Hope they do the job! Prayers for success!


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Please tell him I think of him several times a day.He is on my fridge prayer list so everytime I open the door he is in my thoughts.

Love, best wishes and my prayers for you both XX Jeannine


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

????❤????


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Praying for both of you as you go through this difficult time, with Gods help you will get through it.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Prayers for complete healing for Owen.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Praying for Orren and for you


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am praying the antibiotics work, will still keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Keeping your husband and family in our prayers.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers for Orren.


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

prayers continuing


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending Peace and health.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Let's pray the antibiotics work. You both are in my prayers. Take care.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

sending prayers
????


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

In my prayers.


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

Praying ???? ????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent for his restored good health.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

My prayers and blessings are with you both x


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

This surely is a time for Big Time Prayers. Cant wait to know results, so please send up-dates


johannecw said:


> My husband, Orren, is on two high-powered antibiotics and they hope to get an MRI of his foot tomorrow. That will help determine if the infection is in the bone, which would mean amputation, possibly up to below the knee. He feels so blessed when I tell him that KP folks from around the world are praying for him. Please send big time prayers for the antibiotics to be enough for his healing! Thank you all for your love and support.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Hippechik (Dec 13, 2014)

Sending healing vibes to you both.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers ????????????????????????


----------



## maryes (Jun 20, 2019)

Praying that the antibiotics work and for complete healing.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Love and prayers coming from Florida. ????


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I add my prayers for you both


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Praying for best of health.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Prayers for him, the family and all the health care professionals helping him.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Praying for complete and rapid recovery for your DH.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers that the antibiotics work for Orrin.


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Praying for him and for you.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Praying for his infection to go away so no amputation will be needed.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Praying for Owen and you.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Praying for Orren to have a speedy healing with the help of the Lord, and for yourself in this difficult time.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

My prayers for hubby are on the way.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers for his healing so no surgery is necessary.


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

prayers


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Will pray for him and family????????


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Praying.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

My husband and I pray no infection in Orren's bones, nor anymore infection in his foot. My husband fought foot infection for over 2 years. Finally all is well.


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Old timey treatment ask Dr about packing wound with sugar,changing bandage every 4-6 hrs. Have not seen anything about using it on diabetics. The granules absorb the drainage,and prevent bacterial growth. Sending good thoughts your way. Nila


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm sending the best positive vibes your way!


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a bad break in the fingers of my right hand. I had 3 surgeries and ended up with bone infection in my middle finger. I was on a pic line for 3 months. Dr's. Wanted to amputate my finger but I had the bone removed instead. I now have a tiny, rubber like middle finger. Pretty useless but has feeling and my fingernail even still grows. Bone infection in my finger almost took my life. Prayers for your husband.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Prayers for a good outcome and patience waiting for the treatment to work.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

I've put both of you on our church prayer chain. Prayers.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Prayers for your husband and you for antibiotics to work!


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

You are both in my prayers.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers big time


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> Praying for your husband. Please keep us posted in the progress.


Exactly what I was about to write!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Praying for both of you, and for a good outcome.


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

Praying for husband, Wishing fast recovery.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Still waiting for his MRI. Will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Prayers being said right now!


----------



## NW Native (Apr 11, 2015)

Praying Divine intervention and healing for Orren.


----------



## dorianne (Jan 18, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

????????????


----------



## Ookpik (Nov 29, 2013)

Sending prayers to your husband. Hope the meds work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Prayers for Owen that the antibiotics work.????????


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Prayers being sent for a speedy answer to his foot problem.


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

He is on my list. God Bless you both.


----------



## pearlpie (Nov 27, 2012)

Praying that everything turns out o.k. for your husband and for you.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Prayers and warm hugs to you and your husband


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Dear Lord, please continue to hold Orren in your loving and healing hands. May the antibiotics do their job, so he is able to keep his foot. Amen


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Praying for you both!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sending prayers


----------



## Minerva0721 (Mar 24, 2016)

He is in our prayers. My husband went through the same process but, Praise God, he is healed and did not need the amputation.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

prayers being said and sending healing thoughts for quick recovery for him


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Sending you and Orren healing love and praying his foot will be better with antibiotics. Hang in there.????????❤


----------



## litabilotti (Nov 3, 2014)

I truly hope that everything goes right with your husband. Best of luck. Prayers.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying that Oren will have a successful recovery.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Prayers for Orren and you.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers for you both


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Praying for healing


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for total healing for Orren.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Keeping him in my prayers!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Prayers are being sent for your husband.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Sending prayers...


----------

